# Noooo!!!



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I went to clean the points on my 30 year old Toro s200 snow pup... Used my 3 claw puller and SNAP! Woah wait where did this hole come from???

I only used it for my sidewalks anyway but it was a beast and ill miss it


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

man thats a bummer it gave you plenty of years of service, by the way what are you going to do with it, are you going to repair it or junk it, if your going to junk it can i have the carburator off of it please and the parts on the hand starter, i have this toro snow pup that i need a carb for im planning to sell this puppy to a lady that can only give me 30 dollars so im trying to fix it cheap and sell it cheap to the lady i hate to see her shoveling her place her husban ook off o her so i trying to help her out thanks for any help and parts you can give please and thanks again.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That's an excellent illustration of why NOT to use the type of puller you used to remove a flywheel. Even if you get them off, they are some times fractured without completely breaking. 

I would think that you may be able to find a good used one for a reasonable amount to replace the broken one.


----------



## Hack (Dec 27, 2008)

What a bummer. You could try an aluminum weld shop but I am not sure of the cost or the durability of that kind of repair.

I hate those kinds of mistakes. I had a tiller engine that the pulley was rusted on so much that the pulley busted. I had to cut the cam shaft. Although it would have been fun to tear the engine down and rebuild it to replace the cam shaft I decided it wasn't worth it. I Could get a use tiller locally faster and cheaper than a replacement shaft.

Good luck


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 22, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> That's an excellent illustration of why NOT to use the type of puller you used to remove a flywheel. Even if you get them off, they are some times fractured without completely breaking.
> 
> I would think that you may be able to find a good used one for a reasonable amount to replace the broken one.



What is the proper way of removing a flywheel?


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

justin can you get a model # and spec # off that engine if itis 20 year old engine it will be engraved in the blower housing with that # i can get you a part # which will help you probily find a good used flywheel somewhere i dont mind looking the part # up for you at all 

calvin


if it help you feel better i done that myself before but i was blessed in finding a replacement for the customer


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I've seen that before...
Proper method is to use a "steering wheel" type puller, with bolts going into the flywheel bosses which should be threaded.

You can use a "knock-off" sold by Tecumseh (a six-sided steel block that threads onto the crank, and you strike it with a hammer while prying up with moderate force on the flywheel edge), but is ill-advised on 2-strokes due to potential crank bearing damage resulting.

On the other hand, not all Tecumseh flywheels or other brand 2-strokes have bosses in the flywheel for a puller, so using a knock-off or a nut on the crank is the only method. If you must use a knock-off to get a flywheel off, I've found years ago that lining up the keyway 180 deg. opposite your pry point aids in the removal process.
If you use the flywheel nut and damage it, you may need an OEM nut as some Tecumseh fly. nuts have a centering lip.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I hope everyone knows how bored I was last night to post this , but yes 30year and Paul are correct, your suppose to use a "steering wheel" type puller to remove this flywheel. My steering wheel puller was too big and didn't line up with the holes so I went to my alternate 3 claw puller and man was that a mistake. 
To those who asked, I am not going to fix this unit, because it is just not worth it to me anymore.. Engine was on its 2nd rebuild and starting to loose compression again. Plus the wheels and plastics were falling apart.
I really want a honda 4 stroke unit, but ill see whats at the dump on Tuesday .

By the way, sorry Joe but this is the only 2hp tecumseh I currently have and I want to keep most of the parts including the carb which is less then a year old. Will keep a look out though for more parts


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 22, 2008)

paulr44 said:


> I've seen that before...
> Proper method is to use a "steering wheel" type puller, with bolts going into the flywheel bosses which should be threaded.
> 
> You can use a "knock-off" sold by Tecumseh (a six-sided steel block that threads onto the crank, and you strike it with a hammer while prying up with moderate force on the flywheel edge), but is ill-advised on 2-strokes due to potential crank bearing damage resulting.
> ...



Thanks for the reply. I vaguely remember my dad prying and hammering to get one off on an old moped he was fixing for me. Once he got it running he took it for a spin around the block and a cop gave him a ticket for no motorcycle endorsement.  That was almost forty years ago.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

Why didn't you just borrow the correct Tecumseh screw in puller from one of the guys at the shop?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

brokenknee said:


> What is the proper way of removing a flywheel?


http://www.lawnmowerman.tv/Tools/Flywheel-Tools/pages/LM-67-03-06-0.asp


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

ok no problem i was just asking thanks paul.:wave::wave:


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I said "steering wheel" *type *puller. The OEM pullers resemble one, and a generic one like it can be used on numerous flywheels, while the Tecumseh ones tend to fit only Tecumseh flywheels. I'll buy OEM tools when theirs work best, and/or can be used on other engines.

Thank you 30year for showing the Tec. one....

Allow me to illustrate what I meant:
http://www.otctools.com/newcatalog/products/525_4551.jpg


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Bummer. 
Aluminum flywheel usually has a good grip on the crank. My method of removing flywheels is to loosen the flywheel nut to the end of the crank, apply light prying (in the appropriate place) to the underside of flywheel and tap on the nut. Flywheel pops right off. Sometimes WD-40 is needed. Has always worked for me.
Dean


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Rentahusband said:


> Bummer.
> Aluminum flywheel usually has a good grip on the crank. My method of removing flywheels is to loosen the flywheel nut to the end of the crank, apply light prying (in the appropriate place) to the underside of flywheel and tap on the nut. Flywheel pops right off. Sometimes WD-40 is needed. Has always worked for me.
> Dean


While that is the method used by me with the exception of using the nut ( I use the Tecumseh knockers), I have broken the center out of a couple of flywheels this way as well. The best way is with a puller like what Paul and I posted links to. By the way Paul, I have both of these types of pullers, and I use both on occasion, although not as much as I used to. Just don't run across as many Tecumseh engines as I used to.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ken, I don't like using the "nut" method either, as you can mushroom or bend the end of the crank. Once busted off a Kohler K-series crank tip. Cut off tip, drilled, tapped and used a bolt to retain fly. to get it back up & running.
We / I Have all sorts of puller, knock-offs (including the ol' B&S for starter-clutch cranks). But getting things apart, and back together again correctly is what it's all about : )


----------

